# wearing saw chaps and milling...



## jimmyjames (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok ive noticed alot of guys wear saw chaps while milling with alaskan mills, whats the point?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Ok ive noticed alot of guys wear saw chaps while milling with alaskan mills, whats the point?


Milling is the only time I don't usually wear mine, I have never had a kick back with my mill, and the apparatus kinda keeps you from being able to come in contact with the chain. I mostly wear mine when felling or bucking logs. Hard hat when felling as well, learned my lesson on the helmet working with tree climbers, they like to drop stuff on your head, LOL.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes I understand the need for them doing everything but milling, I have a set myself but what cracks me up is seeing guys on YouTube running an Alaskan mill with $1000 of safety gear, chaps, hard hat, face shield, cut proof jacket, cut proof gloves...... its kind of comical, as if it wasn't uncomfortable enough milling a log with a chainsaw.....


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Yes I understand the need for them doing everything but milling, I have a set myself but what cracks me up is seeing guys on YouTube running an Alaskan mill with $1000 of safety gear, chaps, hard hat, face shield, cut proof jacket, cut proof gloves...... its kind of comical, as if it wasn't uncomfortable enough milling a log with a chainsaw.....



I have a csm with a 50" bar on it. I make my employee on the other end wear all the safety gear in case a chain comes off or something. On the power head side I wear safety glasses, face shield, ear plugs, and gloves. As a result of all the gear I try to run the csm in the fall/winter so we don't over heat. I have a few monsters to mill this fall it should be a fun time hehe.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I understand the need for them doing everything but milling, I have a set myself but what cracks me up is seeing guys on YouTube running an Alaskan mill with $1000 of safety gear, chaps, hard hat, face shield, cut proof jacket, cut proof gloves...... its kind of comical, as if it wasn't uncomfortable enough milling a log with a chainsaw.....
> ...



might want to ask the doc -how long does this kind of injury take to consume 1K in the ER- I bet it is minutes............ Safety sometimes seems stupid until you need it and it aint on...............


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

My pa scared me as a kid. He has a 10" scar on his lower leg from a chain saw accident. I wasn't comfortable using a chain saw til my late 20's as a result. "Skin and bone are softer than wood" is what he always preached. I can still hear the echo now. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2013)

I wear them when I log whether I think I need to or not, but I don't wear chaps when I mill, whether I need to or not. :i_dunno:


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 21, 2013)

Anything 'chainsaw', I wear all my gear. Whether I need to or not. Is it 'overkill' - sure is, but I'd rather wear it and not need it then to not have it on and have an 'accident'. Face shield is better then a face full of chips(never seems to fail if I have the shield raised to get a load of chips in the eyes). Helmet for milling, nope. Face shield fits on my ball cap.... Gloves for milling, yup. Steel toes are a must, the chain may be 'covered' from the topside, but it is fully open under there.


Scott (safety sucks sometimes, but its better then the alternative) B


----------

